# Casting platform



## ballard55

Here's a photo of my casting platform on my Hewes. It is built with powder coated aluminum and has a stripping basket around it.

I can control my stern mounted trolling motors with foot pedal or remote control.

I'm a bit of a novice to fly fishing, but I really like it. I also like sight casting with conventional tackle.

I have a house in POC. If there are any (more experienced) fly fishermen out there that want a free fly fishing day in POC, let me know. I would love to learn more about it.

Mike B.


----------



## Animal Chris

Mike,

That's a nice looking rig you have there. If you feel like trying it out next weekend, the Texas Flyfishers are holding the Redfish Rodeo in Rockport. For more information and entry forms, check out my thread on this site or go to the club's site at

http://www.texasflyfishers.org/

There are a lot of TFF members that fish POC and I'm sure would be happy to give you a hand polishing our long rod techniques.

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## ballard55

Thanks for the info Chris. I might check it out.

Mike B.


----------



## Animal Chris

Mike, 

If you are interested and need a parther, I have a friend from Rockport that is also looking. Either way, I hope you can make it. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## ballard55

Chris,

I am definitely interested. Send me a PM with contact information.

The only problem is, I have some business in the works that may prevent me from getting to Rockport on Saturday. I hate to make plans with someone and then have to cancel on them.

Thanks,
Mike B.


----------



## Tombo

PM sent.


----------



## davidb

The platform looks good, my only thought is maybe adding a padded thigh brace if you fish the gulf & jetties very much. The other item might be a bucket type line management device for really windy days. I couldn't see the front part of the basket so this may be redundant.

I would be glad to go with you sometime if my schedule will allow.


----------



## ballard55

David,

Thanks for the comments. Yes, I've not only thought about some thigh padding, but some padding in the butt area too for resting.

There is no bucket for stripping, only the basket. It's removable too. I thought about a bucket earlier and may add one later. Like I said, I'm a novice. (my casting skill needs more than a bucket right now)

See more photos of the casting platform. The stern mounted trolling motors are really great for fishing alone.

I can steer the boat using the Yamaha outboard as a rudder. Or even use it to correct for wind and drift conditions.

Do you fish Port O'Connor?

Thanks again,
Mike B.


----------



## MUDFLAT

Ballard 55, I have been flyfishing POC for more years than I care to remember. It looks like your rig should work fine as long as the trolling motor doesn't scare the fish. I had a Hewes for many years(tunnel hull # 5) and finally swithced to a Curlew
several years ago. Send a pm and maybe you can come over to the house in POC and we can talk flyfishing. Mudflat


----------

